# Problem mit Auswahlwerkzeug



## crid (15. März 2001)

Wenn ich z.B. mit einem ganz normalen Auswahlrechteck einen Bildteil aus einem Layer ausschneide und an gleicher Stelle in ein neues Layer einsetze, passiert es öfters, daß sich beide Teile nicht mehr exakt ergänzen. Es ergibt sich ein heller (leicht transparenter?) Rand zwischen beiden Bildteilen. Dabei achte ich schon darauf, daß in den Optionen für das Auswahlwerkzeug "Weiche Kante" auf "0" steht. Woran kann das liegen? Evtl. daran, daß der Auswahlrahmen nicht exakt auf Pixelkanten zu liegen kommt und dadurch am Rand "halbe" Pixel ausschneidet und diese halben Pixel dann im neuen Layer auf eine ganze Pixelbreite umrechnet? 
Wie kann man diesen nervigen Effekt umgehen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## oezer (17. März 2001)

Also.. das hab ich bei mir ausprobiert, ich kann pixel für pixel kopieren und auch einfügen! Schau mal bitte in den Einstellungen 'Preferences' ob du da nicht aus versehen eine andere Einstellung drin hast. Zur Not stellst du alles auf DefaultEinstellung und probierst es dann aus.

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

